# Harmony One Advice



## Darkstar_Surfer (Jul 28, 2010)

I have been thinking of getting a Harmony One for some time but hate the idea of its macro functions. Can I use it like my Yamaha RX-V2700 learning remote, i.e one key press does one thing.

Also what is it like a learning obscure equipment, my PJ screen is IR and I have a Manhattan Plaza Sat box that does not appear on the supported list.


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

Darkstar_Surfer said:


> I have been thinking of getting a Harmony One for some time but *hate the idea of its macro functions*. Can I use it like my Yamaha RX-V2700 learning remote, i.e *one key press does one thing*.
> 
> Also what is it *like a learning obscure equipment*, my PJ screen is IR and I have a Manhattan Plaza Sat box that does not appear on the supported list.


Darkstar,

I own the predecessor model, the 880, but the programming is the same. My experience has been very positive. As to your questions:

1) The macros are easy to program on your PC and very useful. In my case, for watching a Blu-Ray one botton push; turns on all the requisite equipment, sets the AVR's audio and video sources, the appropriate audio program, and sets the proper HDTV input. Swapping to using the cable TV is also only one button push away, even though many settings change.

2) Yes, you can program it for one key, one function if you like.

3) "Teaching" the remote an unsupported remotes codes is very easy, have done it many times.

Good Luck,
XEagleDriver


----------



## Darkstar_Surfer (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks XEagleDriver, the bit about macros I don't like the idea of is if I select freeview it apparently switches off my Sat receiver and vis versa. Since both boxes take up to a minute to power up and be fully ready I like to leave them both on all day and only switch off at night.


----------



## naeblis11 (Jan 27, 2010)

Macros only apply to the activity buttons. Meaning when you switch activities. You cannot assign a Macro for example to the play button.

For each activity you can tell the software which components are on or off. If you want both on you can do that.

Naeblis


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

Darkstar_Surfer said:


> Thanks XEagleDriver, the bit about macros I don't like the idea of is if I select freeview it apparently switches off my Sat receiver and vis versa. Since both boxes take up to a minute to power up and be fully ready I like to leave them both on all day and only switch off at night.


You could always just tell the Harmony to leave them on then and switch them off yourself. Or you could just have them be on for both activities.



naeblis11 said:


> Macros only apply to the activity buttons. Meaning when you switch activities. You cannot assign a Macro for example to the play button.


You actually can put a macro on the play button. Harmony calls them sequences.


----------



## Darkstar_Surfer (Jul 28, 2010)

It looks like the price of the One has jumped since I last seriously looked :spend:.

Will keep a look out and see if I can get a second hand one at a more reasonable price over here in the UK.


----------



## Darkstar_Surfer (Jul 28, 2010)

Is there another model within the Harmony range that is worth considering. The charging dock is a nice feature but a 300i at £26.90 compared to the One at £117.50 buys a lot of batteries.

Although not sure if a 300i can learn obscure IR codes?


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

Darkstar_Surfer said:


> Is there another model within the Harmony range that is worth considering. The charging dock is a nice feature but a 300i at £26.90 compared to the One at £117.50 buys a lot of batteries.
> 
> Although not sure if a 300i can learn obscure IR codes?


They can all learn the same codes, the biggest difference between models is primarily the number of devices they can support.

The 300i does not have a screen at all which also limits how many commands you can put on each device/activity.

The 600/650 is what I would look at as long as you do not have too many devices.


----------



## naeblis11 (Jan 27, 2010)

You are correct the harmony one does include sequences. I assumed it was the same as the 300, 900 and 1100 which do not allow sequences. I own the 900 and there is no sequence setting in the software.


----------



## Darkstar_Surfer (Jul 28, 2010)

OK, Just double checked and I have

1. Panasonic 50PHD6
2. Optoma GT7000 PJ
3. 81" Electric Screen
4. Yamaha RX-V2700
5. Pioneer DV-868AVi-S
6. Arcam CD72
7. Sony BDP-S370
8. Netgem I-Player
9. Manhattan Plaza 250 (250GB)
10. Xbox running XBMC.

Now I may be able to combine some but 10 would be the ideal number of remotes to replace:help:


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

For that many devices the Harmony One is pretty much your lowest cost option in the current line. They have really reduced the number of devices you can control with the lower cost remotes. You may be able to find some new old stock of some of their older lower cost remotes that controlled more devices such as the harmony 680.

Another remote you might consider is the One For All Xsight remote. It is not without it's own challenges though.


----------



## Darkstar_Surfer (Jul 28, 2010)

The One is looking like my only choice, but I did find a Logitech Harmony 885 for £65. Although I seem to remember there was a lot of problems with this model not sitting in its charging cradle properly.


----------



## minuccims (Dec 14, 2008)

I do not have the Harmony One but I do have the 880 Pro. It allows programming quick access buttons for sound and picture settings of multiple devices. This feature has proven to be very useful. To use the 880 Pro as a one button per function device, or to use the other five remotes is very difficult to impossible. Teh 880 Pro alows me to change settings on the fly without pausing or turning lights on. It is not a perfect remote and learning its nuances takes a little time. More than likely the One has a similar learning cycle. All of the remotes are stored so the 880 PRo has accomplished the task.


----------



## Darkstar_Surfer (Jul 28, 2010)

Well I took the plunge and bought an 885 for £55. Still having a lot of teething problems especially with switching every thing off. I still have to reach for my old remote to switch my Plasma off so back to to logitech web site to sort it out.


----------

